# 10 week old hedgehog



## xkk89kkx (Aug 11, 2011)

i got my hedgehog today thinking he would be really friendly considering the breeder i adopted him from held him infront of me and played with him and when i got home, he like freaked out and quiled up into a ball and has been like that since earlier when i brought him home, what should i do?


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Let him settle for 24 hours after you bring him home so that he gets used to his new house 
Put a t-shirt you're willing to part with that smells like you in his cage so he gets used to your smell.
Then after that, (does he have a hedgie bag?) pick him up, he will huff, he will quill up, he'll be a brat haha but just be gentle, (and you might feel silly but say stuff to him in a nice soft voice like "hiii little guyyy we're going to be friends, and have fun!" because Dexter always felt better when he heard my voice for some reason) and hold him for a while on your lap in a towel or a hedgie bag, or the t-shirt. It's probably best to do this in a really dimly lit situation with little to no sound. Then after like 30 minutes or something just put him back in his house and leave him alone.
Just keep doing this over and over every night at about the same time and eventually he should come out of his little quilly shell! 
Good luck!


----------



## xkk89kkx (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you! i didnt know that they have to get used to you at first and right when i got home i tryed to pick him up and he quilled up on me and hurt my hand lol, but thanks for the help!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

Its normal think about it you just took that hedgehog away from all it knew and was comfortable with. Bonding with a hedgehog can take weeks, months, and in some cases a year to have them warm up but along the way you'll see things that show some trust usually but sometimes a hedgehog doesn't warm up especially after quilling.

Handle your hedgehog daily and provide it all it needs such as a wheel, stable diet, insects, proper temp., light source, etc

Don't be intimidate by the huffing quilling and all else it tells the hedgehog you will leave him alone if he does that, remember its just their instinct to be defensive.


----------



## hedgiegurl16 (Jul 14, 2011)

this is normal just give him settle in his cage for a few hours then if he still won't come out of a ball take a cloth or somthing and pick him up with the cloth and hold him up so he will poke his head out and look at you then proably after about a few minutes he might come out of a ball and let you hold him thats what I did when I first got my hedgehog and it worked


----------

